# Watts lead free tempering valve?



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Does the 1/2" watts new lead free element fit the old style body without changing the old watts body out? Just saw the new ones at home depot.Usally I just change out the element but it looks a bit different.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ashleymc said:


> Does the 1/2" watts new lead free element fit the old style body without changing the old watts body out? Just saw the new ones at home depot.Usally I just change out the element but it looks a bit different.


With this new code coming up just about everywhere and some states already positioning themselves to impose fines, it's best to be safer than sorry. 


Edit: to answer your question, if it looks different, best to just change it out


----------

